# Kayaker drowned Sunday



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw on another forum about a kayaker drowned Sunday south of Columbus. 
No lake specified. 
Anyone heard anything? A guy at work is asking.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Didn't hear anything, but you would've been half crazy to be in a kayak Sunday.


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

2 guys from Michigan drowned in Clendening on Sunday, no information on what they were in, kayak or boat. They were hunters from Michigan trying to cross the lake to get to their hunting spot. As referenced above, Sunday had dangerous winds blowing. 









Two Michigan hunters ID'd whose bodies were found in Ohio reservoir - NewsBreak


TIPPECANOE — Authorities have released the identities of two Michigan hunters who appeared to have drowned Sunday in an eastern Ohio reservoir. The men were identified as James “Bud” Miller, Jr., 63, of Rives Junction, Mich., and James McKibbin, 43, of Parma, Mich., according to Adria Bergeron...




www.newsbreak.com


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

The guy I believe you are talking about from Columbus drowned on grand lake st mary's wcsm has the article on there Page


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Sad news. Be careful out there folks, that water is cold. First I am hearing of this, but have those life jackets on when on the water.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

According to report I read "Chief Hicks indicated the Kayaker was wearing a life jacket." Guy was only 30 years old. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Man killed in kayaking accident at Grand Lake St. Marys Sunday


A man was found deceased after kayaking in Grand Lake late Sunday afternoon, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR)




www.google.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.wcsmradio.com/index.php/news/58830/117/Gahanna-man-dies-in-a-kayaking-accident-Sunday-on-Grand-Lake-St-Marys


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

always wearing my PFD and buying a drysuit tomorrow. no point in fishing if you're not around to eat them tomorrow. be safe out there guys. condolences to the affected families.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Condolences to the family.....
I watched a 24' pontoon run across buckeye on Sunday. I wasn't sure they was gonna make it. Two guys was taking a pounding an looked soaked. 
It was about as rough as I've seen buckeye.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Condolences to the family.....
> I watched a 24' pontoon run across buckeye on Sunday. I wasn't sure they was gonna make it. Two guys was taking a pounding an looked soaked.
> It was about as rough as I've seen buckeye.


do people still check weather reports anymore? you'd think they'd see gusting to 50 and change their mind on an outing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kleared42 said:


> do people still check weather reports anymore? you'd think they'd see gusting to 50 and change their mind on an outing.


I think this scenario may have been an oh crap they draw the lake down starting tomorrow,better get my pontoon out now. They wasn't fishing,an drawdown starts on the 15th or the next weekday. 
I also thought man just wait one day water won't drop that much,but then thought well what if they can't get away from work. 
To many scenarios for me to speculate,just happy I seen they made it to the ramp safe.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Condolences to the family. That’s gotta be tough...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yesterday I saw three kayakers coming back to the dock on Caesar. One from the direction of the dam, two others in open water east of Wellman. None of them wearing flotation and it was rough on the main lake due to the wind gusts. Water temp is only 50-51. No matter how strong you swim, the water will suck the strength out of you. To each his own but I don’t want to be the one who finds a capsized kayak and wonder where the person is. The south end of Caesar is 90+ feet. If you sink, it’s going to take them a while to find you. I’m in an 18’ boat and have mine on from launch to load just in case.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Bluegillin' said:


> According to report I read "Chief Hicks indicated the Kayaker was wearing a life jacket." Guy was only 30 years old. Prayers to his family.


hypothermia most likely did him in this time of year


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

John Garwood said:


> hypothermia most likely did him in this time of year


Either that or just trying to stay above the choppy water did him in.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

MuskyFan said:


> Yesterday I saw three kayakers coming back to the dock on Caesar. One from the direction of the dam, two others in open water east of Wellman. None of them wearing flotation and it was rough on the main lake due to the wind gusts. Water temp is only 50-51. No matter how strong you swim, the water will suck the strength out of you. To each his own but I don’t want to be the one who finds a capsized kayak and wonder where the person is. The south end of Caesar is 90+ feet. If you sink, it’s going to take them a while to find you. I’m in an 18’ boat and have mine on from launch to load just in case.


just crazy stuff. my last day out on the water was a warm day, which i certainly appreciated. as did the paddle boarders in bikinis and no PFDs.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i guess i should mention, i ordered a dry suit for fishing out of my kayak this winter. it wasn't cheap, but i'm pretty sure i'll be in good shape for anything the water may throw at me.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Curious about those that do kayak in cold water, what brand of dry suit do you recommend? I recently purchased a Hobie Outback so going to get a little wet when out and would like to make it out especially if we don't get ice. None of them look cheap but I would not want a cheap one anyway given it is a lifesaving device.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i ordered a DUI coronado and a pair of boots and it came to right around $1300 after tax from Columbus Scuba | Central Ohio's source for SCUBA Diving education. I'll have it in about two weeks or so. i was mostly concerned with having the whole body sealed instead of a gap at the ankle between pants and boots. this will keep you dry when you're out there.

give them a call. shelby was really helpful.

congrats on your new outback!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Condolences to the family.....
> I watched a 24' pontoon run across buckeye on Sunday. I wasn't sure they was gonna make it. Two guys was taking a pounding an looked soaked.
> It was about as rough as I've seen buckeye.



Someone posted pictures on the BL facebook page, I was amazed! !


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Bluegillin' said:


> Curious about those that do kayak in cold water, what brand of dry suit do you recommend? I recently purchased a Hobie Outback so going to get a little wet when out and would like to make it out especially if we don't get ice. None of them look cheap but I would not want a cheap one anyway given it is a lifesaving device.


Kokatat. I have the hydrus 3.0 model, you can spend more for Gore Tex. Stohlquist for a more price friendly choice. But to me if you're going to spend $400-500 on a dry suit to protect your life, spend 600-800 and get one that breathes, and will last and you can trust.


----------

